# Truly, Exceptionally Poor Restaurant Experiences



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

So, with this weekend being Valentines and all my other half and I decided to take a small trip to Chattanooga to get away a bit. We'd had it all planned out, and I found a restaurant which promised both exceptional food, and a nearly completely locally sourced menu. *TerraMae Appalachian Bistro* was neither of these things, though it was certainly an exceptional experience.

I made sure to call around 10am to get a reservation for our ideal dinner slot, and no one was there to answer. So I called back at 2, and was graced with an 830pm slot, which was perfect. It was pitched as a Fine Dining restaurant; so we showed up at 8:15, dressed accordingly, and were greeted by a stacked "waiting room," 80% of the people in said waiting room were in jeans and either T shirt, or polo collared shirts. When we were put on the waiting list for a table we were 10 down on the list at 815. My darling was freezing, as there was no buffer between the 35 degree air outside and the inside save for a door, which was opened frequently as more people came in. At 9 we finally were seated. It took 15 minutes for us to receive waters, She ordered a hot tea, and received 1 mug of hot water and 4 different tea bags. I ordered a sidecar, and the waitress did not understand it, so I went to the bar to get it myself after she came back and asked for the second time. The barkeep knew what I wanted, and made an interesting, and very refreshing Sidecar, with fresh squeezed lemon juice, and brought it out to me. By this point we'd received our Soups, and unfortunately her's was very cold. It took another 15 minutes to get a warm bowl for her. Eventually we received our main courses, which were poor at best, and as I would later find out, leftovers from the night before. Then some time after that She mentioned that she would like a drink, so I went to the bar to get one for her, because the waitress was nowhere to be found, turns out she was at the bar and commented to me "Hey, you're doing my job!" I ordered my girl her drink, and the barkeep again said he'd bring it out to us. About to-15 minutes later as we were finishing our main courses he came to the table with her drink with an odd air about him, and he said "I'll be honest with you, I thought I had the liquor I needed for this, but it looked like I didnt; so I went to my liquor closet, and got on my stool, then I fell and hit my head, and just kind of laid on the floor for a while. So this one's on me. Sorry"

Dessert came and the cake She ordered was so hard it took two of us to break into it, and I got enough lemon sorbet to feed 3 people. Then we waited another 15-20 minutes for the check, and our waitress was again nowhere to be found. So I started walking around trying to find her, and went up to the bar keep and complimented him on his honesty, and that the drinks were the best part of the meal, and gave him a nice tip. He thanked me, and I went back on my search, and found a gaggle of wait staff toward the kitchen, and one of them was able to yell for my waitress. She was however back at the table with the check. The total came to 107.45, I'd told my other half that I'd expected to spend 100-200 on the meal; I really felt cheated. We got there at 8:15, and got the car at 11:15, over an hour after the restaurant closed. It was one of the poorest experiences I've ever had at a restaurant.

On top of all of this, while I was seeking the check I saw all of their "Local fare" Which all were in plastic with Kroger labels on them. Their music choice was the backstreet boys and some other 90's pop. We were happy to be gone from there.

TLDR: Supposed "Amazing fine dining restaurant" Had terrible service, and mediocre food, eating here was work.

Care to share any of your surprisingly poor experiences here.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Write the owner a letter. If he doesn't reply or at least call, write an honest review on tripadvisor.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

We never go to a restaurant on Valentine's Day. One of the two worst days of the year to eat out (the other being New Year's Eve). Sorry about the lousy experience.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

MaxBuck said:


> We never go to a restaurant on Valentine's Day. One of the two worst days of the year to eat out (the other being New Year's Eve). Sorry about the lousy experience.


Quite correct Max, two days to be avoided at all costs.

However I have an avid dislike of restaurants who apologise for delays because they are 'very busy'. My standard reply is that they should perhaps consider providing less tables if they are unable to cope with the custom.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Shaver said:


> Quite correct Max, two days to be avoided at all costs.
> 
> However I have an avid dislike of restaurants who apologise for delays because they are 'very busy'. My standard reply is that they should perhaps consider providing less tables if they are unable to cope with the custom.


Agreed, this incident actually took place on the saturday following valentine's day, due to us driving in on valentines day. 1130pm Mellow Mushroom was our valentine's day meal. Generally when I make a reservation at a restaurant I expect that to mean that, come that time, or shortly before or after that there will be a table open for me.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

At 8:30 after 15 minutes of waiting for my reserved table I would have seriously thought about leaving. But after waiting 45 minutes to be seated and then another 15 minutes for water they obviously did not need my money that night and they would have seen the back of our heads as we walked out the door.

And failing everything else we would have been the best dressed couple at McDonalds!

*Jerry and Elaine are in line at the rental car agency*

RENTAL CAR AGENT: Next please.

ELAINE: Well, go, go.

RENTAL CAR AGENT: Can I help you? Name please?

JERRY: Seinfeld. I made a reservation for a mid-size, and she's a small. I'mkidding around, of course.

RENTAL CAR AGENT: Okay, let's see here.

RENTAL CAR AGENT: I'm sorry, we have no mid-size available at the moment.

JERRY: I don't understand, I made a reservation, do you have my reservation?

RENTAL CAR AGENT: Yes, we do, unfortunately we ran out of cars.

JERRY: But the reservation keeps the car here. That's why you have the reservation.

RENTAL CAR AGENT: I know why we have reservations.

JERRY: I don't think you do. If you did, I'd have a car. See, you know how totake the reservation, you just don't know how to *hold* the reservation andthat's really the most important part of the reservation, the holding. Anybodycan just take them.

RENTAL CAR AGENT: Let me, uh, speak with my supervisor.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey, at least you got a good story out of it. The barkeep knocked-out on the floor (considering he wasn't too badly injured) is priceless.


----------



## GatorFL (May 13, 2013)

I don't have quite as fascinating of a story, but I can say that I will never, EVER dine at Oli's Fashion Cuisine in Wellington, FL again. Quite possibly the worst service and food I've ever experienced.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

If we are naming and shaming, then far and away the single worst dining experience I have ever had the misfortune to encounter was inflicted upon me by the staff of TGI Fridays outside Universal studios. I would rather stick my face in a bucket of pig swill and swallow that than ever again endure the 'service' these imbeciles saw fit to provide.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Shaver said:


> If we are naming and shaming, then far and away the single worst dining experience I have ever had the misfortune to encounter was inflicted upon me by the staff of TGI Fridays outside Universal studios. I would rather stick my face in a bucket of pig swill and swallow that than ever again endure the 'service' these imbeciles saw fit to provide.


You were at TGI Fridays. What did you expect?

Sent from HAARP using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I realise that it is a terrible chain restaurant POS, and under normal circumstances I would not give it a second glance, however the children insisted. 

All this aside, despicable horrors such as bringing the second course to the table mere moments after the first was placed were simply too shocking to bear. I have cullinary PTSD.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Steamed lobsters and potato chips at home for V-Day sounds better and better!! 

The whole, new age farm to table crap at restaurants these days is a moronic sham.


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 4, 2007)

Shaver said:


> I realise that it is a terrible chain restaurant POS, and under normal circumstances I would not give it a second glance, however the children insisted.


Shaver, you are a father? :confused2:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Hyacinth said:


> Shaver, you are a father? :confused2:


Oh God, No! I seem to lack the monumentally self serving vanity and blatant disregard for the ecosphere required for such a venture.

It's just tough finding a date that doesn't have brats when you reach my age.


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 4, 2007)

Shaver said:


> Oh God, No! I seem to lack the monumentally self serving vanity and blatant disregard for the ecosphere required for such a venture.
> 
> It's just tough finding a date that doesn't have brats when you reach my age.


:aportnoy:

To the first part, not the second. Sorry on the other!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

When I am in a different city, I always eat at a Ruth's Chris if they have one. The menu is consistent as is their customer service and food quality. For a chain restaurant, they are hard to beat.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

I remember eating at the jungle-themed (or was it rain forest?) restaurant at the local Great Wolf Lodge. The staff were fine. The issue was the incredible number of children left to run amok by their incompetent parents. The cacaphony was an assault. Now I know how Panamanian dictator Manuel Noriega felt when the US military blasted rock-and-roll music at him 24/7 until he surrendered from his palace.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

1. Takai, I don't trust Yelp/Trip Advisor/etc. reviews until there are at least 100 of them and I never trust a restaurant's website to give me a good run-down. Anyway, the place was called "Appalachian Bistro" - I am surprised you expected much more than what you got. Either way, unfortunate, but hopefully you two have enough humor to not let it spoil the the whole trip.

2. Shaver, considering you went to a TGI Friday's, you got exactly what was coming to you. Be glad you didn't contract salmonella. IHOP, New Years Day, 2013. 

3. WouldaShoulda - that's exactly what we did this year. Plus, Whole Foods had a deal on 2/13 where you got a free lobster tail for every dry aged steak you bought. Lobster on Friday, steak on Saturday. Best of all, I was all in for <$250 with 2 bottle of Moet and 2 of Veuve, two excellent meals, no crowds, no traffic, and no waits. Plus, my cleaning lady came that Sunday, so I didn't even have to do any dishes.

4. Dr. L - I'm with you - all about consistency. Although I'm a Morton's guy. The butter at RC is a bit much for me. Plus, I eat at either Smith and Wollensky or Morton's every Friday for lunch (team morale and whatever, etc.) so it is a "go with what you know" thing.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Tilton said:


> 2. Shaver, considering you went to a TGI Friday's, you got exactly what was coming to you.


I'll cut the man some slack. He's a Brit. I'm sure there are TGIF equivalents lurking in every country overseas that'll entrap the unsuspecting ******...


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I'll cut the man some slack. He's a Brit. I'm sure there are TGIF equivalents lurking in every country overseas that'll entrap the unsuspecting ******...


Indeed, indeed. The TGIF in Islamabad is apparently very popular.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Tilton said:


> Indeed, indeed. The TGIF in Islamabad is apparently very popular.


"TGIF in Islamabad"...sounds like the title of a future Carl Hiaasen novel.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I remember eating at the jungle-themed (or was it rain forest?) restaurant at the local Great Wolf Lodge. The staff were fine. The issue was the incredible number of children left to run amok by their incompetent parents. The cacaphony was an assault. Now I know how Panamanian dictator Manuel Noriega felt when the US military blasted rock-and-roll music at him 24/7 until he surrendered from his palace.


Rainforest Cafe, the "upscale" Check E Cheese!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Tilton said:


> 3. WouldaShoulda - that's exactly what we did this year. Plus, Whole Foods had a deal on 2/13 where you got a free lobster tail for every dry aged steak you bought. Lobster on Friday, steak on Saturday. Best of all, I was all in for <$250 with 2 bottle of Moet and 2 of Veuve, two excellent meals, no crowds, no traffic, and no waits. Plus, my cleaning lady came that Sunday, so I didn't even have to do any dishes.


I love deals!! Did surf and turf last year. My wife introduced me to whole, Maine lobster. Around here, my family were crab people or only had lobster tails when we went out. Even then, I usually had crab imperial stuffed flounder.

I introduced her to grits and scrapple.

Lucky thing!!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I love deals!! Did surf and turf last year. My wife introduced me to whole, Maine lobster. Around here, my family were crab people or only had lobster tails when we went out. Even then, I usually had crab imperial stuffed flounder.
> 
> I introduced her to grits and *scrapple*.
> 
> Lucky thing!!


Are you an Eastern Shore boy?

Whole lobster is a thing of beauty. However, my momma grew up spending her summers at a fish camp in Old Florida and has stayed true to the ways. I don't know if there is anything better than raw, fresh-caught scallops - best eaten while you're still on the boat and waiting for those flood-tide redfish to move in, of course.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

My Grandparents had a place (summer cottage) near Earlville, MD., a little North to be called "Eastern Shore" but technically correct.

I've never eaten raw scallops, however, I just started to appreciate raw oysters about two years ago so it's never too late!! 

I just remembered a bad experience brought on by the fast food thread.

We went to one of the remaining Roy Rogers fast food restaurants in Frederick, MD last year.

Usaually it's OK because they have burgers, roast beef as well as chicken.

Well, that roast beef was nothing but leftover pan drippings.

Urgh.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> My Grandparents had a place (summer cottage) near Earlville, MD., a little North to be called "Eastern Shore" but technically correct.
> 
> I've never eaten raw scallops, however, I just started to appreciate raw oysters about two years ago so it's never too late!!
> 
> ...


Yeah.... I avoid roast beef in fast food joints on the rare occasion I eat fast food. A kid I knew in high school worked at Arby's and said the roast beef there came in semi-viscous gel-form that solidified when cooked. He wouldn't eat it after working there, so I figured that's enough reason for me to stay away as well.

I'm unaware of any restaurants that serve raw scallops, but I'd go if there was one locally. Far too delicious to stay away.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder how many (or how few) restaurants have any sort of local/family ownership. So many appear to be owned by Five Surgeons Tax Break LLCPQDT, and operated by The McRestaurant McFranchise Corp. Whole concept seems to be get 'em in/get 'em out/repeat. Oh, yeah, and make sure "The Game" is on the bar TVs, always a sign of quality.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I'll cut the man some slack. He's a Brit. I'm sure there are TGIF equivalents lurking in every country overseas that'll entrap the unsuspecting ******...


A Brit? A _BRIT!_ Sir, I shall have you know that I am an Englishman.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Hyacinth said:


> :aportnoy:
> 
> To the first part, not the second. Sorry on the other!


Oh Dash it all! I am perplexed - which is the first part, which is the second and which is the other. :confused2:


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Shaver said:


> A Brit? A _BRIT!_ Sir, I shall have you know that I am an Englishman.


Sorry, I never thought Brit was a pejorative, but now that it might be, I'll consider adding it to my arsenal. --El ****** del Snow Hill.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Rainforest Cafe, the "upscale" Check E Cheese!!


Yes, as I recall the prices were indeed upscale.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Shaver said:


> A Brit? A _BRIT!_ Sir, I shall have you know that I am an Englishman.


That response took longer than I anticipated! :icon_smile:


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The whole, new age farm to table crap at restaurants these days is a moronic sham.


I'm curious why you say that, as my daughter the foodie loves the idea and, so far as I have heard, its typical execution.

I'm not really tied into the thing at all, since strawberries from Chile taste pretty darn fine to me.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

MaxBuck said:


> I'm curious why you say that, as my daughter the foodie loves the idea and, so far as I have heard, its typical execution.


As am I. The concept of restaurants using locally fresh produce/dairy/fish/meats sounds very inviting to me. Unless the restuarants are lying and not really using local product, what is the "moronic sham"?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> As am I. The concept of restaurants using locally fresh produce/dairy/fish/meats sounds very inviting to me. Unless the restuarants are lying and not really using local product, what is the "moronic sham"?


I may be spoiled but I have always lived near the DeMarVa peninsula, the Chesapeake Bay and the Amish.

Fresh fish, meat, veg and chicken have always been plentiful.

The Amish have always used Organic methods.

But seasonally, fresh food must be shipped in.

Now some yogurt breath Hippie wants to charge me +20% more for the same thing to tell me I'm healthy and saving the planet??

SHAM!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Tilton said:


> Yeah.... I avoid roast beef in fast food joints on the rare occasion I eat fast food. A kid I knew in high school worked at Arby's and said the roast beef there came in semi-viscous gel-form that solidified when cooked. He wouldn't eat it after working there, so I figured that's enough reason for me to stay away as well.
> 
> I'm unaware of any restaurants that serve raw scallops, but I'd go if there was one locally. Far too delicious to stay away.


1) Never. NEVER watch the sausage being made!! Remember, I love scrapple. It's organic and locally made so it HAS to be good for me!!

2) Next time I'm in Cape May, NJ I'll look for a scallop boat coming in.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Ya know, I can't recall the last time I bought meat. Just restocked the freezer with three does I shot on the last day of the season and 40 quail shot with my dad last weekend. 


Sent from HAARP using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I may be spoiled but I have always lived near the DeMarVa peninsula, the Chesapeake Bay and the Amish.
> 
> Fresh fish, meat, veg and chicken have always been plentiful.
> 
> ...


I swear every "local mom-and-pop" restaurant in the Poconos sources their foodstock from Sysco Farms. I thought we were lucky when the Red Lobster opened up a couple of years ago...now we've got fresh seafood! Yes, the Poconos has a low, low, low foodie baseline.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I swear every "local mom-and-pop" restaurant in the Poconos sources their foodstock from Sysco Farms. I thought we were lucky when the Red Lobster opened up a couple of years ago...now we've got fresh seafood! Yes, the Poconos has a low, low, low foodie baseline.


Not even house made pasta??

SHAMEFUL!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> If we are naming and shaming, then far and away the single worst dining experience I have ever had the misfortune to encounter was inflicted upon me by the staff of TGI Fridays outside Universal studios. I would rather stick my face in a bucket of pig swill and swallow that than ever again endure the 'service' these imbeciles saw fit to provide.


What exactly did you order?


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Ya know, I can't recall the last time I bought meat. Just restocked the freezer with three does I shot on the last day of the season ...


In my opinion, there's no tastier sandwich than backstrap sauteed briefly in garlic butter, sliced thin and laid very rare onto a fresh sourdough baguette.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The Amish have always used Organic methods.


Theirs is much different than what you buy in a grocery store labeled as "certified organic." Certified Organic designations scare me because a lot less R&D goes into the pesticides used. The requirement is that they be made from natural products, but that is very, very far from meaning they aren't harmful, even in the tiniest doses, to humans. The Amish, on the other hand, often use chickens as an insecticide, which kills two birds with one stone.

Having worked in a mom-and-pop restaurant, a very well reviewed "organic" or "healthy," somewhat famous (regionally, of course) restaurant at that, for a summer while in high school, I can promise you that most small restaurants are buying their food from Sam's Club unless they specifically name the local farm the food comes from. Nothing wrong with that - I cook food from the grocery store every day and I'm still kickin' - but don't be fooled into assuming that because a restaurant is local the food comes from a local source.

Show up at a Sam's Club at 6AM (their small business hours) and start asking folks in the parking lot driving bread vans who they work for. Chances are, at least a few will be restaurants you would consider small, local, mom-and-pop shops.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Not even house made pasta??
> 
> SHAMEFUL!!


The South is very lucky. DelMarVa may be too far north to be considered southern, but maybe not. Lots of food source options and lots of fresh produce over a long growing season. Up here, I can predictably count on pizza dough as being fresh and made-from-scratch at any good local pizzaria. Beyond that, I'm convinced few local restaurants even attempt to incorporate fresh ingredients (local or store bought) into anything they serve.

When we moved to the Poconos was when we first realized that if we wanted a guaranteed good meal, we'd have to make it ourselves.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Howard said:


> What exactly did you order?


Funnily enough, Howard old bean, I actually remember, such was the depth of injury inflicted upon my psyche, it was a (miserable) steak with Jack Daniel's glaze and some tasteless substance making vain pretence toward being fries.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Shaver said:


> Funnily enough, Howard old bean, I actually remember, such was the depth of injury inflicted upon my psyche, it was a (miserable) steak with Jack Daniel's glaze and some tasteless substance making vain pretence toward being fries.


Jack Daniel's sauce is made right here in Columbus, Ohio by the T. Marzetti Company. It's long been TGI Friday's most popular condiment. Sorry you didn't enjoy it, Shaver (and to be honest, I don't care for it myself).


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

There is a place in Raleigh called the Red Monkey. Originally we were going to go to another restaurant, but there was a line out the door. It wasn't a date, but it was the first time I hung out with this new lady friend.

It was a Saturday night, and we were seated quickly. The first thing I realized was that the restaurant was only half full while the restaurants around it were booming.

The waitress asked for my drink order. I asked which beers were on tap, she suggested one - I can't remember the name. After taking our drink orders, she came back to the table to tell me that they were changing the keg, but I would get my beer in a few minutes. Ten minutes later, she came back to tell me that the tap wasn't working, and I ordered one of my go-to beers.

Then she took our orders. I ordered a hamburger cooked medium rare. The girl I was with ordered a noodle dish.

Then we waited, for over FORTY MINUTES! The waitress did not talk to us. She did not check our pulses to make sure we weren't bored to death.

Our food came. My hamburger was well done. I would have complained, but my partner was anxious to get out of there. I waited four or five minutes for them to bring her order.

Her noodles looked like a bowl of dried worms. She told me the tasted about the same. She never liked lodging a complaint, so she didn't say anything.

We did not see the waitress again until she brought us the check. Since the service was lousy, my first reaction was to take a nickel out of my pocket, and stick it on the table as a tip. My lady friend glared at me and kicked me under the table.

I only tipped fifteen percent.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> Funnily enough, Howard old bean, I actually remember, such was the depth of injury inflicted upon my psyche, it was a (miserable) steak with Jack Daniel's glaze and some tasteless substance making vain pretense toward being fries.


Was the steak good enough to your liking?


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

Takai,

As a fellow Tennessean, might I recommend Mauricio's in Cookeville? It should offer you an escape from Nashville and is located very near Tech's beautiful Georgian-styled campus. It has been converted from a 1910 residence into a nice Italian restaurant. The Mrs. and I celebrated Valentine's Day on the 13th (they were booked on the 14th), but there was plenty of room and the atmosphere was wonderful. A fireplace in every room, marble busts, Sinatra and Dean on the radio, and fantastic food at a reasonable price. Check them out here.

Dress is listed as casual, but mostly everyone was in coat and tie except for a couple of university kids who were in OCBDs and chinos.


----------

